# Surprise!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is another puzzling litter; though I have to say that I didn't get any info on on the background of the father, Teddy. He has an unusual (to me, anywhoo) coat with its little twisted tufts of long curly hair. Now I see what looks like a fuzzy baby and I'm wondering if Teddy is fuzzy. I always wondered about the sparseness on his back.

I bred Teddy to Theodora, his from the first litter I had off of him. I got the parents of these on the mouse train a few years ago and I've had a lot of fun with them. I enjoy seeing such sturdy tails and ample size in all of these.


these little ones are about ten days old. Teddy was bred to his daughter Theodora. I wanted to have the health/longevity and the ample size of these, which came to me via mouse train several years ago. Teddy is three years old. I love the coats on these meeces, but I am perplexed by the appearance of what looks like a fuzzy. Now I'm wondering if Teddy's tufted curliness has something to do with that. I got a good shot of his back in this batch of pix.





Teddy and Theodora in upper left; shows the odd coat on Teddy.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Could he be a rex? I had some babies out of my hairless male that were rex and they looked just like yours as babies, my doe that I kept isn't as curly as she used to be though. but I'm not breeding for rex so I have no idea what they're supposed to look like :lol:

pretty babies though


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

the babies look like how my rex babies came out. Mine came out of two PEW's though XD


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

moustress said:


>


This one is for sure a fuzzy hairless who could also be rex which can shorten the coat even more. All the others look to be just rex/caracul. Did you get the mice from the train off of Allison of Neudai Mousery? I had some at the time from her and I had both rex and fuzzy in one line.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

H.S.: Yes, that is where they came from. That do you think of Teddy, the black buck who sired this litter? IS there even such thing as curly fuzzy rex? Is the fuzzy gene responsible for the hair clumping like it does on his back, and for the apparent sparseness of coverage?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

A fuzzy rex looks just like a normal fuzzy/fuzzy hairless. It actually can help fuzzy mice become more "hairless" from what Ive heard and experienced in the short time I bred them. Your black buck Teddy looks like a normal rex/caracul whose coat has lost its tight curls. Though someone else could chime in and take a better guess than me, maybe he is fuzzy too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies are about five days old now. There are three babies (the ones that are pale) from Santee and Sarge in with this bunch, as this doe only had four babies and Santee produced 11 babies. I culled a couple of runts, leaving Santee with six babies after fostering the other three.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Those little curly coated babies are adorable. So are your little pinks. can't wait to see how those little guys turn out!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Huh, shoot. I was going to ask you what color/gene combo Santee is, but did a quick search because I remembered her name, and she is not what she appears to be in the above photo on my screen. :lol: Unless she darkened to that coppery brown shade I'm seeing. 

Good luck with them all, they look good.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I mixed up the litters in my two latest posts and now I can't edit.

Note to self: Always preview posts carefully before posting.

The babies in the second half of the posts are black based tris and a couple of fosterlings off Sarge and Santee.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are beautiful babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

